
Ask HN: What updates are you most excited about? - coffeymug
I feel like this is an incredible time for tech and software progress right now.<p>There will be a stable branch of Wine 4.0 not too long from now. The Halo Online team is gearing up to put out their 0.6 release of ElDewrito. Linux Mint 19 is due in the next 2 months. And apparently version 5.0 of the Linux kernel will also be rolling out this year.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.winehq.org&#x2F;news&#x2F;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.eldewrito.com&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@dylanamlinux&#x2F;a-sneak-peak-at-linux-mint-19-d4a049d8efc7<p>Are there any significant updates that you have been eagerly anticipating?
======
markcba
Ubuntu 18 is about yo come out!

